# Oldies but Goodies - Small Tubing Bender by Bob Sorensen



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever tried to bend small tubing...either for live steam...or just for a detail part. It's a complete bitch to do without collapsing the tube. Here's a way to avoid that.

Bob's tubing bender 


Search Terms - Bob Sorensen, tubing, bender, live steam, detail, detailed, detailing


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I couldn't open Binnie's link but it looks like a good idea. Without a lathe, it looks like some washers and spacers might work to create one. The other one everyone uses is filling with sand or freezing water 

Dave V


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Eeeeek!!! I took the pipe bender plan off my account. It's back in there now so the link in Mike's PDF works again.


----------

